# Treestands on public land



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I was out in the woods over the weekend and found a treestand that had screw in steps screwed into the tree going all the way up to the stand. It looked like it had been there quite awhile. 

Does anyone know the legalities of leaving treestands on public property year round? And surely it is illegal to use these screw in steps in a tree on public ground, right? Should I report it? I really want to. I've not used a treestand on public land because I don't want to hump the thing in every time I go and I don't believe in leaving them out there all year to "claim" the spot and figured it was illegal anyway. 

I thought I'd call the DWR to see what the legalities were, but thought I'd ask everyone's opinion.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty sure it is considered "abandoned property" after some time. I think that time is 7 days but I may be mistaken.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Is it yours? No, so leave it alone. Too many people get all worked up about stands. Why divide the hunting community further? If you really want to clean up the woods, fill a trash bag full of garbage. Cone to think of it, fill two! There is plenty more of that than the tree stands scattered here and there on public land.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There are a lot of stands up in the woods that get used year after year. Screw in steps are legal as well. If you find one not being used and want to sit in it, go for it. It definitely doesn't mean that they have laid claim to a spot.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Sit it if it’s a place you want to hunt. Move a long if it’s not


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, if everything about that stand is legal, then that's fine with me and I'll just have to be disappointed that screw in steps are legal. That would be a surprise to me because I know they aren't legal in some states, and I thought it was the same everywhere per National Forest regulations. I don't really have a problem with a stand that is only up for the season the hunter is there and it is in accordance with the laws. 

Even though I wanted to remove it, I don't think I could get myself to do it even if I knew for certain it was illegal. As someone mentioned, I don't want to be a jerk and fight with other hunters, even if the person happens to be a jerk themselves. And I have no reason to believe they are. Even though I'd be disappointed if the screw in steps are legal, I'm hoping the setup is legal, I get to meet the person, they are nice, and we get to share some info/experiences for that area. 

Just wondering about this as it's the first time I've come across one in the NF and the steps irked me!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Most Forest Service Districts ban the use of screw in steps, nails or bolts (such as for trail cams). Utah FS Districts do a poor job with info- so I don't know if they do or don't have similar bans. Even the Wasatch Cache website shows that hikers yield to bikers, which is contrary to every other trail regulation/etiquette I've seen. 

This is a statement on many FS District sites.-- Can I put up a tree stand in the National Forest?
Tree stands are legal as long as you don’t leave them in the forest unattended and you don’t damage the tree. Tree stands need to be portable and removed when not in use. You cannot put nails or screws in a tree, or remove limbs, without causing damage to the tree. There are tree stands on the market that meet these requirements.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that most that I've seen use the screw in steps. I could never find any information on the Forest Service district website regarding the steps. There are definitely better ways to do it though. Ratchet on climbing sticks, etc.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The generic policy on tree stands in USFS land is they need to be portable/temporary and removed after use. Most districts have regulations that prohibit equipment that damages trees. 

That said....they are rarely enforced nor do most districts have the manpower to do so. When I was an employee I traveled side and backcountry for my job. I reported long term stands and even massive permanent platforms built near guzzlers with no outcome on enforcement. I was told they had bigger fish to fry and couldn't afford to expend the political capital in such battles. I even reported a family hunting camp that was miles away from a trailhead that involved piping spring water from a source hundreds of yards away, multiple permanent tent platforms and steel beds. They wanted to be able to rid the forest of such things but had to shrug. 

You can always call the local district involved to report and find out the rules. But as you and others have stated I wouldn't personally remove gear. Just seems rife for conflict. But anytime I see one now I'm more than willing to test it for safety and use it. Granted I'd also leave out if the equipment owner showed up to avoid conflict.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

14 days on USFS land. Whatever else for BLM.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

If people leave their garbage around, feel free to pick it up and dispose of it. I would take it to the nearest dumpster...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I don't consider a tree stand garbage any more than a trail camera. They are both put there for a specific purpose and aren't refuse that otherwise should find a home in the trash.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

MWScott72 said:


> I don't consider a tree stand garbage any more than a trail camera. They are both put there for a specific purpose and aren't refuse that otherwise should find a home in the trash.


Yea... I'm more of a repurpose/reuse kind of person &#128514; the mean, knee jerk reaction side of me wanted to relocate it to a good spot near a road.

Even if I did know for sure the stand was up there for years and the screw in steps were illegal, the best thing to do would be to leave a note with my number. Maybe the person would be a pretty nice person and all would end well


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> I don't consider a tree stand garbage any more than a trail camera. They are both put there for a specific purpose and aren't refuse that otherwise should find a home in the trash.


Same.... just like a tent, ice chest, camp chair, truck, trailer etc, etc.

I am not a cop, judge, jury or executioner, just a witness.

I have carried out pop cans, beer cans, plastic bottles even a couple of mylar balloons saying happy birthday that I have found, but never a camera or tree stand or any camping gear that wasn't mine.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

bowgy said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't consider a tree stand garbage any more than a trail camera. They are both put there for a specific purpose and aren't refuse that otherwise should find a home in the trash.
> ...


Mylar balloons!!!! Holy moly the mountains seem to collect these like valuables. I've packed out at least 10 of these balloons in just a few years.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

rtockstein said:


> Mylar balloons!!!! Holy moly the mountains seem to collect these like valuables. I've packed out at least 10 of these balloons in just a few years.


I've picked up so many that I am to the point that I think they should be outlawed. Can't tell you how many times I've been 5 miles from the nearest road and walk up on a Barbie birthday balloon.

I hate those things.....

On a similar note, when I was in elementary school, one of my teachers had our class write a note and put it in a balloon and let it go. The balloon was found by a hiker near Kings Peak and sent the note back and we all thought it was so cool. Thinking back now, I cringe at the thought of doing that, especially knowing it ended up in one of the most pristine wilderness areas in the state.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> ... it ended up in one of the most pristine wilderness areas in the state.


Right along side a dozen or so trail cameras.

Hiked past a spring last week. It had 6 cameras mounted to the tree by it. I considered placing some duct tape over lenses of 5 cameras, and leaving 1 alone. I thought that would be funny.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I probably wouldn't touch their cameras but a flimsy flag planted by the spring sure would take a lot of pictures waving in the breeze


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> .
> Hiked past a spring last week. It had 6 cameras mounted to the tree by it. I considered placing some duct tape over lenses of 5 cameras, and leaving 1 alone. I thought that would be funny.


Must be that secret water source coveted by all the real hunters.

I've probably run into 50 or so tree stands over the years that have been left either annually or for several years. I very seldom see people hunting them but it doesn't surprise me when someone is sitting in them. I'n reality most who hang them do so in good spots. If no one is using it when I am there I think it is fair game.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I come upon a camera tree I often think of just placing a couple of 4x4's into the ground near the water source and then putting a sign on it for everyone to mount their camera on it and to respect those that are already there. 

A few years ago here in Colorado we stopped at a water source that we knew of that had a dozen cameras around it, we just moved on.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

There's a water source in the Boulders that feels like an FBI sting there are so many cameras. I'm still afraid they are going to knockdown my door in the middle of the night asking me why I was tromping through the woods while dressed in a camoflouge bunny costume. It keeps me up at night.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

In response to the question of BLM land. A few years ago when I was loper hunting on BLM land I looked into the rules for blinds. At that time, all blinds had to removed by the end of each day on BLM land. I would assume that also would apply to tree stands on BLM land. There was quite a discussion that ensued on this site concerning the validity of the rule. Most said they would not obey.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I still think any camera, blind, tree stand, etc. should be tagged with an ID card that includes the owners name, contact info, and date it was set up. There should also be restrictions on how long the item can be left (14 days?).

Further, I wish we were like Nevada and restricted cameras from August - December (or July - Dec for cameras that transmit pictures).


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PBH said:


> I still think any camera, blind, tree stand, etc. should be tagged with an ID card that includes the owners name, contact info, and date it was set up. There should also be restrictions on how long the item can be left (14 days?).
> 
> Further, I wish we were like Nevada and restricted cameras from August - December (or July - Dec for cameras that transmit pictures).


But . . . but . . . how would all the instafamous hunters keep people following them if they can't post daily pictures of the 'stud' or 'giant' they have been watching since that animal popped out of the womb?? 

Some states, ESPECIALLY UTAH, have created a monster with all the entitlement attitudes. My vote is to get all the trail cameras out of the woods by July 1.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> I still think any camera, blind, tree stand, etc. should be tagged with an ID card that includes the owners name, contact info, and date it was set up. There should also be restrictions on how long the item can be left (14 days?).
> 
> Further, I wish we were like Nevada and restricted cameras from August - December (or July - Dec for cameras that transmit pictures).


^This

But it would take a lot of pressure from hunters to make it happen. But a laminate tag and expiration date would be a simple solution.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hunters would enforce it. If it's "expired", then it's abandoned property and free to the finder -- Or you could turn it over to law enforcement and let them cite the owner.

We could all start posting pictures of our trophy camera finds. It would be as much fun as shed hunting!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Idaho game regulations are pretty specific about blinds for antelope on public land. My suspicion is they get that as a carryover from public land agencies.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> Hunters would enforce it. If it's "expired", then it's abandoned property and free to the finder -- Or you could turn it over to law enforcement and let them cite the owner.
> 
> We could all start posting pictures of our trophy camera finds. It would be as much fun as shed hunting!


I get the temptation but I do not think it's that simple with "abandoned" property. Abandoned is normally defined by intent. Not to mention it's quite possible that the property falls under ownership of the agency in charge of the land not a random citizen. Often agencies have a legal process to follow and options for remediation for the original property owner.

I think people could be putting themselves in a compromised position if they take property like tree stands and cameras that are intentionally attached and left in place on public lands. I'd be careful in practice on this one.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> But . . . but . . . how would all the instafamous hunters keep people following them if they can't post daily pictures of the 'stud' or 'giant' they have been watching since that animal popped out of the womb??
> 
> Some states, ESPECIALLY UTAH, have created a monster with all the entitlement attitudes. My vote is to get all the trail cameras out of the woods by July 1.


Why not just make them out by the opener of the archery hunt?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Why not just make them out by the opener of the archery hunt?


Because all the archery folks would start complaining that the people taking down their trail cameras ruined 'their' spot, or blew their stock, or . . . the list goes on and on.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just make them out by the opener of the archery hunt?
> ...


I'm an archery guy and wouldn't complain a bit. I also don't hang anything and just do my scouting the old fashioned way.

I do think the cameras that text pictures the moment something steps in shouldn't be allowed


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray said:


> CPAjeff said:
> 
> 
> > MWScott72 said:
> ...


I totally agree with that. I didn't know those cell cameras have that capability.

I put up my first couple of cameras for the first time this year. I put them up with the understanding that they may be vandalized, or have the card contents looked at if it's not locked up. I just expect it to be a possibility since it's public land and I don't think I'd get too worked up about it if it happens other than the $$ loss.

I would like to leave them up year round as long as it's legal. I have loved getting pictures of the animals in the area. I've got a bear picture too! One of my favorite parts of hunting is watching the animals do their thing when they don't know I'm there. That's what I get with the pictures and I'm nearly as excited to look at the pictures when I'm out there as I am to be in the woods hunting.

Cameras are certainly cool and fun. But if course there should be limitations on them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Yes sir, they do and what’s crazy is the price tag on those suckers. I’d probably put cameras up if I wasn’t certain They’d get stolen, I just hate feeling like I’m Throwing money away, that’s the same reason I don’t gamble.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just make them out by the opener of the archery hunt?
> ...


Good point. I would have them out by Aug 10 then. Plenty of time for things to settle down before the opener.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

You think outfitters paying kids to live on a mountain and keep track on an animal is bad now, outlaw trail cams and you’ll have people camping on springs a week before the hun taking inventory of regulars. Guys getting pressured out of places now won’t be half as bad as what would follow a trail cam ban.


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

I love trail cameras, they are a blast and I don't think get why they upset some people so much. This summer I hiked into a spring that is in a hell hole that I left a trail 2 cameras on for 2 years and retrieved the cameras and the SD cards and enjoyed looking at photos of bucks in the rut and seeing when the deer showed up in the spring. Trail cameras are like a sport to me, reminds me of trapping (although I have never trapped) and don't get why some people are so disgusted by them. They are not not that advantageous. They are a lot of work to set. I like to glass in the morning and set cameras during the day. On a good day you might get 2-3 cameras set before it is time to glass for the evening. They are just another way to scout, just like glassing, but they don't kill animals. I'm pretty impressed with how respectful people are about leaving the cameras alone when they find mine, I have only had a few where they checked my SD card and one that a guy shot during the dove hunt. I looked for the SD card hoping to see how that all went down but no luck there. Based on the comments from some of the people on this thread here it sounds like someone on here probably know the answer to this question. Is it illegal to cut down a cedar tree that is keeping me from having a perfect view from an area that like to glass from?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think like anything it’s a slippery slope, we Can demonize those who leave their stands or camera’s for to long, what about those who set up their trailers, and camp 1-2 weeks before the hunt starts, holding their “spot” and don’t even have people stay there until hunt starts, have seen this plenty of times! Do I drag their stuff out of a camp site I want ? They will never have the man power to take care of all the infractions out there and I don’t think as hunters it’s our place to enforce them! Being irritated and irate Is understandable, but not any of our place to take (and I have never used a trail cam) but I do have enough respect for others property, to not take or destroy.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Slockem;219360 Is it illegal to cut down a cedar tree that is keeping me from having a perfect view from an area that like to glass from?[/QUOTE said:


> Oh boy here we go again :roll:


----------

